# Difference Between Plakat and a Female Betta



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

like the title says what are the major differences between the two?


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Check for the white dot on the underside, if there is one its a female, if not! Male!


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

here are my bettas the quality kinda sucks but its the best i can do. The one flares and the other doesnt if that makes a difference but they both have an egg spot but i read males can have that as well.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that they're both females


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

they look like females to me too, if i think im actually seeing the white spot on both


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, both of them have eggspots. And your red-ish one seems to have breeding stripes as well.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Yeah, both of them have eggspots. And your red-ish one seems to have breeding stripes as well.


 you're right with the breeding stripes, Will it matter what color your female is, because my luna is so full of eggs, but I see no stripes, BTW she is white with a blue tint to her


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been thinking...my white female, Aigis, has never gotten stress stripes. So maybe white bodied females don't get stripes? Or it's just a coincidence...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've only seen one of my females get stress stripes.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

when i first got my females they had stress stripes and i know they are very easy to see breeding stripes and stress stripes on darker females but not on the lighter ones you'll have a harder time seeing them. I though they were both females but i just wanted to be sure cause i didnt think females flared their gills, and the purple female is very aggressive


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Females flare, too and can be aggressive. My females never flare, though.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

They most def both females.
And yes females flare just like males. Usually though they are not as aggressive. I have had an extremely aggressive female i had to return she was nipping and flaring so much.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya i had one of my females in a breeding box and this breeding box had no lid so she jumped out and i wake up in the morning with most of my crowntails fins missing, it wasnt fun, but she seems not as aggressive anymore. on another note has anyone every transhipped bettas from aquabid.com? and how was the quality of the bettas? like it is pretty expensive to get them transhipped to Canada like its $15 for the fish, $12 transhipping fee per fish, $5 for box, $2 for heating pad and then $55 for fedex delivery overnight


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Lethbridge said:


> ya i had one of my females in a breeding box and this breeding box had no lid so she jumped out and i wake up in the morning with most of my crowntails fins missing, it wasnt fun, but she seems not as aggressive anymore. on another note has anyone every transhipped bettas from aquabid.com? and how was the quality of the bettas? like it is pretty expensive to get them transhipped to Canada like its $15 for the fish, $12 transhipping fee per fish, $5 for box, $2 for heating pad and then $55 for fedex delivery overnight


Call me crazy but why would you spend so much on a betta when so many local stores sell then for $3-14? Is it to get a specific color?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

People spend more so they can get a better quality fish.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

New2Betas said:


> Call me crazy but why would you spend so much on a betta when so many local stores sell then for $3-14? Is it to get a specific color?


The bettas at the pet store are very low quality and you cant pick specific colouration, like i would like a black with white lace halfmoon or doubletail betta they are pretty rare and they dont have them around here, breeders that are really interested in breeding high quality stock will start with high quality betta to begin


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wow, deltas are only 6.49 here and gorgeous

ive heard several people on here order from aquabid with no problems


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well bettas here are only like $6 they are vt, ct, and dt, but i cant really chose the colour and thats what i am really after


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Ahhh I see. Who would have known! I guess its a big difference if you just want a pet or if you want to breed. Kinda the same as if you were breading dogs. Its hard to find other colors here too. Only ones I have seen is blue, purple, red, and a few cream ones. I would love a bold orange or pure white.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya it sucks but i went to my local fish store and they said they would order me a big variety of bettas so i cant wait to expect there next shipment


----------

